# Grooming Appointment...



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Bailey has a grooming appointment on the 10th,and I always tell them I want a puppy cut,but they cut his body short,and leave to much hair on his head that makes him look like he has a big head,and they shave his snout. I really don't mind the length of his body right now,and since it has been really cold lately, I don't want them to cut it real short,I mostly want the hair out of his eyes,and his pads trimmed up,and his beard shortened a bit. If I could have a picture I think that it would be easier for them to understand what I want. If anyone could post pictures of their babies after a haircut or know of a site that shows different Maltese haircuts,that would be great.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Do you have Photoshop or something similar? 

Fay (Sparkey's Mum) did a really cool thing with Dakota's picture where she photoshopped her long hair short! It was amazing!

here's the link, pg 4 # 49

Maybe you could try something similar, and then print it out?

Or, here is Dakota's REAL puppy cut - she was cut in Feb 07, this picture is dated April 07

[attachment=32035akota_1_April_07.jpg]

Good luck!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OH LOOK Dakota with SHORT hair :smcry: NOOOO . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Dakota with shorter hair... :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks adorable doesnt she Sarah?  :biggrin:


----------

